# Which triggerfish?



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ok i heard that triggerfish can be mad nuts and aggressive, so naturally i want some. i want to have more than one(prolly 2-3). which do u guys recomend for an aggressive, group-living triggerfish. and maybe i was thinking if possible having more than one species.would they kill each other


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i keep an undulate and a picasso together and they both do great with each other......... but i voted for the undulate (even though it is less aggressive) because of its color and pattern.... and it only cost me 22 bucks!!!!

if you go to a saltwater store or a lfs that has triggers put your finger into their tank and see what happens....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

neither,get a bigger tank first before you decide on a trigger..you putting it in a small tak will bring disease and eventually death..trust me you will be having water problems like you wouldn't imagine in that 29


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Tru dat. If you cannot house one why would ya want it? I would say a 6ft or bigger tank for 3 triggers. You couldent even house one for 1 mos.
Save yourself some money, and save a fishs life.

Plus the blue throat is not aggressive. Just pigs.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ok im thinkin of 2 trigger fish(unsure on which species, prolly niger, cuz thats all my lfs sells) and one fuzzy lion fish.i know some of ya said this will work but im a lil worried, do u think thatll work?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The trigger will tear up the lion. Plus a niger will get huge. Try a smaller species if youre dead set.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

as said before although i doubt you will actually listen..

no trigger in a 29, dont mix triggers with lions especially in a tank that small..

if you want a preditor for a 29 get a small angler, im not sure but you might even be able to have a dwarf lion witha angler as long as they are about the same sixe so they cant eat each other..


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I have seen undulate triggers that can not be kept with any other fish. My lfs has one that gets returned every few months because it kills everything in everyone's tank. Keep your hand away from it's mouth it darts fast as hell at you as soon as a finger is close to the water.

This is what everyone thinks: you are ignoring advice you are seeking. you have recieved all the advice you need and are still ignoring it. Come on a 29g tank, get real and quit asking someone to tell you it will work. Horrible idea, read up on triggers if you dont believe the advice given.

But for you i think you could put a shark in your 29g tank with no problems. Start it off as an egg and raise it for life in there, or put all the triggers mentioned in your tank, and add a lion fish or 2 hell why not 3. f*ck it put the shark in with all of them, why not? It's your tank, and you are the god of it.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Tibs if you are just trying to get a rise out of people here please STOP.
Ok i dont want to close another thread, so lets just take a smoke break.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

well, i dont totally agree raptor, i just think the kid is trying to find some info, but this is where someone should step in and teach the kid how to use the SEARCH ENGINE on the website to find past threads that already hold the info he is looking for


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

no im not trying to "ruffle feathers", im juss somebody who has a extra 29 lyning around and i was gunna put a irritan, but i dont think i want to git another piranha. so then i set out to find an equivilent to the p's in saltwater.and i wanted an aggressive salt tank outta a 29, and i dont want gay lil damsels. so this is what i decided and i dunno what yet, but i am gunna get at least 1 trigger to put in there, and almost certain more.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Tibs said:


> no im not trying to "ruffle feathers", im juss somebody who has a extra 29 lyning around and i was gunna put a irritan, but i dont think i want to git another piranha. so then i set out to find an equivilent to the p's in saltwater.and i wanted an aggressive salt tank outta a 29, and i dont want gay lil damsels. so this is what i decided and i dunno what yet, but i am gunna get at least 1 trigger to put in there, and almost certain more.
> [snapback]927941[/snapback]​


if you really really really want a trigger and your going to get it no matter what and you want an aggresive one the get a very small (2" inch) clown trigger, they are notorious for being incredible aggraesive, many people have had tehm in community aggresive tanks and when they reach from 6 - 10 inch they snap and kill every thing in the tank.. they have crazy color they grow at a semi slow pace so if you get it at 2 inch you should be able to keep it in a 29 for a year or so before you will need to upgrade to atleast a 55, BUT you will be very limited in the other types of fish to keep with it..

i still think its a poor discion to put ANY TRIGGER IN A 29, but since your probably going to do it anyway you should consider a clown since they dont grow as large as a niger and are known to be far more aggresive


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

here is a nice artical on agresion in aquariums

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/fishcompa.../a/aa090197.htm


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

heres a cool video of a titan trigger (in the ocean) not a good choice for home reef tank buta cool video..

http://www.ringoffirecinema.com/sitebuilde...TRIGGERFISH.mov


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

link to video of incredible mixed preditor tank keep in mind this tank is at leat 100 time bigger than a 29 gallon but none the less an awesome tank


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ok i know ive changed my mind many times, and once again i did, but im gunna get 2 niger trigs cuz of there alviaibilty and red teeth, and 1 yellow margin,humu picasso, or humu rectange.thanks guys for the imput, even if im not gunna listen to it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

u know u will be flushing money in the toilet right? Just get a single volitan, then upgrade after a year. Less fatalities less worries.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Blitz023 said:


> u know u will be flushing money in the toilet right? Just get a single volitan, then upgrade after a year. Less fatalities less worries.
> [snapback]928342[/snapback]​


that is a good idea, i dunno me and my lil bro(5 years) kinda want more than one fish. this is also our first saltwater and ive heard that lions can be hard to take care of.we are considering juss one clown trigger.either way i am gunna upgrade, im juss puttin em in there for now.ill think of the volitan, those kick ass


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tibs seriously just listen to what everyone is trying to tell you, you need a BIGGER tank to house these types of fish instead of spending all your money on fish that will die within a month spend it on a bigger tank and then save your money for the fish you want. All i have to say is you will be making a huge mistake by buying any fish that you mentioned and putting it in a 29g tank. The recommended tank size for a damzel is 30g so just listen to what everyone is telling you and buy your self a bigger tank like a 55 or bigger then purchase a trigger.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Btw i noticed you live in MN I live in WI there is a lfs that has a deal on 55g tanks for tank tops and lights its 100.00 pm if you want any more info.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

jans in michigan sells 50 gal tanks (same foot print) for 65 dollars with hoods and lights!!!!!!!! unbelievable....... 100 bucks in a good price though'


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

WEll there you go an even better price, that tank will cost you less then the fish you want to purchase so....







think about it


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree that a 29 is too small. Its the season when we start getting in really tine triggers....as small as 2" if requested by our customers.....at that size you could put 2-3 in for at least 6-8 months....but most who plan on upgrading often dont and just end up going through fish and making thier lives incredibly stressfull. If you want, a single trigger would be fine until about 5-6" in a 29......any size clowntrigger is quite impressive. I say this as we had a tiny huma huma that we could not sell (came in priced as a XLRG..bout $50 too much, and the owner would not eat the cost) and it was in a 30 for about 7 months, grew a good bit and was sold. Triggers are hardcore and can tolerat poor water quality, but keeping it in a small tank for too long is cruel, doable...but cruel. I would just hold of for a paycheck or 4 and get a bigger tank...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

uh i cant fit a 55, i can fit a 40 tall(30x12x24)but those are rare, i would really like one of those so if u got one id be willing to buy it!!!

Ok seems like tibs is pulling this stuff on different fourums here.
If you really want to learn. LISTEN TO WHAT PEOPLE OFFER, OR READ UP FOR YOURSELF. This is not a place so you can just piss people off.


----------

